# Whats with Bill Busbice



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lousiana men don't know what class is*

Give hima break he is a cajun


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

too much feuding and arrogance with the father & 1 son for me to watch that show. I stopped watchin when the 1 son claimed rights to the 1 buck & the other brother emailed the dad the deer cam pix and he had a hissy fit that the dad killed it. meanwhile the dad has too much camera time & tryin to be funny. 
just my $0.02


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems to me like OCC goes huntin. Give my vote to Paul Sr.


----------



## 6ptelkman (Mar 28, 2009)

Watched 10 minutes last week, never again!ukey:


----------



## bayouhoythunter (Aug 16, 2008)

aggiegoddess said:


> Give hima break he is a cajun


why all the hate for louisiana it couldn"t be all the a#@ kickin's lsu gave the aggies all those years. By the way the title to your post was oozing with class

GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!
WHO DAT THINK THEY GONNA BEAT THEM SAINTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## marzo91 (Aug 17, 2004)

Terrible, terrible hunting show! The fake fueding and arrogance of the old man is sickening. That show is the furthest thing I want to represent bowhunting sportspeople of America. Hopefully, poor ratings and complaints will make this p-poor show a short-lived disaster. These jokers/jackers would get laughed out of most serious hunting camps. Their money must do the talking......


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

the dad acts like he's had one too many percocets in his lifetime... seems kinda spaced out at times.

i can't take watching them kill deer every show over bait piles either.


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't hack either one of them. They are both arogant as hell in my opinion. I would rather watch bowling or golf! That's pretty bad!


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

The boys seem okay. Bill's ego is big. Too much lip flappin for me.


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

*Jerks!*

What a bunch of idiots. They are a real stain on the hunting industry as a whole. I turn the channel now when they come on. Tried three episodes because I thought this cannot be for real, each one was worse than the last.


----------



## HEARTBUSTER (Aug 10, 2007)

anybody remember their first hunting show? called Giant Whitetails i believe. High fence and bait if i remember right. Waddell shared camp with these guys?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

emmac13 said:


> The boys seem okay. Bill's ego is big. Too much lip flappin for me.


Same for me:darkbeer:


----------



## marzo91 (Aug 17, 2004)

HEARTBUSTER said:


> anybody remember their first hunting show? called Giant Whitetails i believe. High fence and bait if i remember right. Waddell shared camp with these guys?



I think Michael Waddell is one of the best guys out there. I was disappointed to see him on their show.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

marzo91 said:


> I think Michael Waddell is one of the best guys out there. I was disappointed to see him on their show.


I guess the reason Michael was on their show was because they "Wildlife Innovations/Flextone" are a sponser of his now so it was one of those "have to" things..
I agree, I cant stand the show...They try to play off the whole Orange County Choppers bit with the dad throwing a fit all the time..It works for Paul Sr. on OCC because he's a beast and good at being an a-hole...It doesnt work for Bill Busbice cause I honestly dont think he even knows where he's at 80% of the time. I know when they had their old show I watched it a few times and had to stop, every episode they rolled up to the airport to get on THEIR private jet and flew to some ranch to hunt...It got old quick. That and all the video of them dumping bags of Acorn Rage and everything else they sell all over the woods every hunt.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

did you see the show when the wheel fell off there ragged truck? I was wondering why they were filming the truck at that time? I dont think that show won't be around very long.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

the ole man seems to lazy to get out in woods in early morning


----------



## egermann (Jul 6, 2008)

You shouldn't have to read captioning at the bottom of your screen during a hunting show just because the host can't speak clearly.


----------



## RIP5 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Sucks.........*

Yeah the show and the guys on it pretty much suck. They're little staged arguments are lame. And that Bill guy is a complete idiot in front of the camera... Waste of Outdoor TV airtime..........


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*mann*

i think its hilarious..... you just have to realize thats probably just how they are.... they are probably not faking for the cameras...or puttin on a show they probably carry on like that all the time.... me and my uncles and such are kinda the same way.... 

and who cares if "he's had to many percocets in his day" now we gotta hold someone's past against them? Get a life if you don't like GET OFF YOU ARSE AND GO DO SOMETHING ELSE.... or atleast have the presence of mind to turn the channel.... 

and dog gone of course they are gonna use their products on THEIR hunting show just like every other show out there.....

I mean this guy has 1 of the most successful up and coming wildlife companies out there... he's doin something right.. I enjoy watchin them carry on and just razzin the crap outta each other.....just my .02 enjoy :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

badddwithabow said:


> i think its hilarious..... you just have to realize thats probably just how they are.... they are probably not faking for the cameras...or puttin on a show they probably carry on like that all the time.... me and my uncles and such are kinda the same way....
> 
> and who cares if "he's had to many percocets in his day" now we gotta hold someone's past against them? Get a life if you don't like GET OFF YOU ARSE AND GO DO SOMETHING ELSE.... or atleast have the presence of mind to turn the channel....
> 
> ...


With the quality of their Wildgame cameras on the market, they might not be to successful for long. I had to send mine back to the factory for a replacement the first week I had it and my dad took his back to walmart for a REFUND.:wink:


----------



## SdDiamondArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

seems to me like the ol man is drunk on every episode. it's a hard show to watch


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

I think they are funny.


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

My cousin Cory Anderson guided Micheal and the busbices whan the were in texas tegether and he said that they were as much fun to hang out with as the bone collector guys i just wish hed stop being on TV in His undies


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do What's that giant sucking sound? Oh, its their lame-ass show.


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

SdDiamondArcher said:


> seems to me like the ol man is drunk on every episode. it's a hard show to watch


x2!


----------



## cbyzerman (Aug 20, 2007)

Thats a good show. And whats with all the baiting jealousy. What do you think that all you have to do is throw some bait around and you will kill a trophy. I am sure there is more to it than that.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

The guy must be doing something right! He did start a fairly successful company in my opinion!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

The thread topic got me to look.
The conversation got me to google their site.
I guess this was a promotion in my instance 

Watched the U-tube trailer :embara:
There is a MTV skater family that I instantly thought of and of course Orange County Choppers...as someone mentioned.

I cant watch those shows in my home....for the kids sake.
Cant understand why a hunting products company would want to take what is generally viewed as a wholesome image (hunting) and go Punk 

For those who think that hunters are drunk knuckle dragging back woods hillbillies.....this show would just be viewed as a reality show.

I dont want to be associated with that negative stereotype.
SICK


----------



## marzo91 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Goofs*



cbyzerman said:


> Thats a good show. And whats with all the baiting jealousy. What do you think that all you have to do is throw some bait around and you will kill a trophy. I am sure there is more to it than that.


That's a poor show. I can't imagine ANY real sportspeople that would like to have that show represent them or their sport. 

I don't think jealousy has anything to do with the idea of baiting. As far as "What do you think that all you have to do is throw some bait around and you will kill a trophy?", well, that's what these goofs want you to believe.... then guys (such as you) will buy their bags of chum.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

cbyzerman said:


> Thats a good show. And whats with all the baiting jealousy. What do you think that all you have to do is throw some bait around and you will kill a trophy. I am sure there is more to it than that.


Its bad enough its HF and, then they have to bait them in on top of it. PRO HUNTERS!


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

badddwithabow said:


> i think its hilarious..... you just have to realize thats probably just how they are.... they are probably not faking for the cameras...or puttin on a show they probably carry on like that all the time.... me and my uncles and such are kinda the same way....
> 
> and who cares if "he's had to many percocets in his day" now we gotta hold someone's past against them? Get a life if you don't like GET OFF YOU ARSE AND GO DO SOMETHING ELSE.... or atleast have the presence of mind to turn the channel....
> 
> ...




I agree, I enjoy watching the show.


----------



## lzema (Feb 22, 2007)

HEARTBUSTER said:


> anybody remember their first hunting show? called Giant Whitetails i believe. High fence and bait if i remember right. Waddell shared camp with these guys?


Wadell is a sellout. He is a pretty face that sponsors want and he is cleaning up while the opportunities come. You can't blame him. He is not in the elite of true hunters anymore in my opinion........cmere deer? Pleeeeeease!


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

lzema said:


> Wadell is a sellout. He is a pretty face that sponsors want and he is cleaning up while the opportunities come. You can't blame him. He is not in the elite of true hunters anymore in my opinion........cmere deer? Pleeeeeease!


I beg to differ on the pretty face!!! Now, Tiffany, she has a pretty face.:wink:


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Those guys have the WORST hunting show I've ever seen. They suck more than Keith Warren and the Fitzgeralds. How do tools like that get on TV?


----------



## lzema (Feb 22, 2007)

Duck65 said:


> I beg to differ on the pretty face!!! Now, Tiffany, she has a pretty face.:wink:


Lee is a pretty big guy. Watch out!


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Saw it and not my thing and i agree with the arogant thing.....there's to many arogant people the way it is.


----------



## camotoy (May 26, 2007)

ITS FOR ENTERTAINMEMENT!!!!! ITS A HUNTING SHOW !!! THEY ARE DOING WHAT THEY LOVE AND MAKING A LIVING !!! MORE POWER TO THEM !!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## RH#8 (Jan 12, 2006)

BeeCee said:


> :thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do What's that giant sucking sound? Oh, its their lame-ass show.


:set1_rolf2::icon_1_lol:


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

*Vendor of the Year*

Did you see that Wild Game Innovations were given the "Vendor of the Year Award" by Gander Mountain for 2008? That is a pretty big award. They must be doing something right.


----------



## Windell (Apr 22, 2009)

badddwithabow said:


> i think its hilarious..... you just have to realize thats probably just how they are.... they are probably not faking for the cameras...or puttin on a show they probably carry on like that all the time.... me and my uncles and such are kinda the same way....
> 
> and who cares if "he's had to many percocets in his day" now we gotta hold someone's past against them? Get a life if you don't like GET OFF YOU ARSE AND GO DO SOMETHING ELSE.... or atleast have the presence of mind to turn the channel....
> 
> ...


+1.. At least its not like all the other cookie cutter shows out there...


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Are we hunters the only ones that dont know how to change the channel? LOL
at least he has drawers on and not showing his big backside naked! LOL


----------



## Billb3034 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Bill Busbice*

Watched Wild Game Nation hunt in Wisconsin in 2008, Bill Busbice harvested a nice buck with the crossbow. In Wisconsin you must have a disability permit or be over age 65 to use a crossbow hunting. Just wondering???


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I can't ridicule these people, I don't know them personally and last I looked, they were on TV hunting and had a TV show. I don't. :wink:

Any hunting show on TV is a plus for us hunters, beats Dr. Phil and Oprah any day!


----------



## OpenSeason1 (Jul 2, 2009)

bonehed67 said:


> Seems to me like OCC goes huntin. Give my vote to Paul Sr.


That's exactly what I thought!!


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

It is FAR from being the worst hunting show on TV...ever seen Monster Trophy Whitetails (the worst I've seen so far), Allen Warren, Keith Warren, Macmillan, etc...?

Matt seems arrogant but probably a decent guy if you know him. Bill is a trip to me even though those whitie tighties are too much. Ryan seems like a good dude all around. And of course, they are gonna hunt over bait on thier show. It's called advertising. 

If you don't like advertising then you must absolutely hate Knight & Hale. It's all part of them having thier shows. I personally don't mind it at all.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Billb3034 said:


> Watched Wild Game Nation hunt in Wisconsin in 2008, Bill Busbice harvested a nice buck with the crossbow. In Wisconsin you must have a disability permit or be over age 65 to use a crossbow hunting. Just wondering???


The same happened here in Pa.

They stoped here at my local bow shop to do some work on his cross bow and they were hunting about 3o miles away on a high fence pay to hunt place.
You needed at the time to have a disability permit, but that has changed since then.... 
And his son's seem to come off spoiled and arrogant


----------



## Billb3034 (Oct 13, 2009)

He must have a disability permit, but his picture is not on the outfitters website which seems odd since it was such a nice buck.


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

THAT SHOW SUCKSukey::thumbs_doukey:


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Regardless of wether he had a crossbow permit or not,that area was earn a buck last year. I never heard a thing about any of them shooting does to earn their buck tags.


----------



## Billb3034 (Oct 13, 2009)

You are right!! I thought about that as well when I saw the program.....very poorly done, the viewers should of been informed.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I can't ridicule these people, I don't know them personally and last I looked, they were on TV hunting and had a TV show. I don't. :wink:
> 
> Any hunting show on TV is a plus for us hunters, beats Dr. Phil and Oprah any day!


Oprah, yes
Dr. Phil I can handle better than the O
"Its not about you!!!"


----------



## lava (Oct 15, 2009)

*I think everyone needs to stop hating*

Hi, everyone...I do not understand all of your hate and rude thoughts. Didn't your mother teach you if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all! What happened to Southern gentlemen and ladies, and being respectful of each other? I mean ya'll are complaining about this not being wholesome--have you seen MTV, VH1, E!, HBO, ect. and things that their shows allow and promote. From young teens drinking and doing drugs and having sex, to cursing, and promoting violence because it gets a rise out of the audience. To me their drama is limited and keeps the viewers interested, it is real life drama! I mean my Dad is just like that he is intense about hunting and loves to joke around and tease. I think that you all need to realize that hating on someone or something will not make you feel better, be the BIGGER person and if you don't like it, NO ONE is forcing you to watch! This is a family...put yourself in their shoes, how would you feel if you were trying to bring something new to the table as far as a hunting show (maybe it is not for everyone...it is geared toward a more modern audience) and people said hateful things about you, and your sons. I always feel bad for anyone who is being picked on by people who have NO IDEA who they really are and if it is real or not---You DON'T know, so don't convict. I am not even a huge hunting show fan--of any of them but, I do think this is entertaining without crossing the line. And for those of you that can only talk about their money, airplanes, ect. YOU SOUND SOURER and JEALOUS, therefore since you don't have it you act like it is appalling. I know if I had a plane I would use it, why not? Overall, I just think that everyone should STOP hating and give constructive criticism (like how you would like to be treated) and some positive thoughts too...Do to others what you would like to be done to you! Let's bring back the class and be happy  with how we treat others!


----------



## lava (Oct 15, 2009)

"They stoped here at my local bow shop to do some work on his cross bow and they were hunting about 3o miles away on a high fence pay to hunt place.
You needed at the time to have a disability permit, but that has changed since then.... 
And his son's seem to come off spoiled and arrogant[/QUOTE]"


Wow! That is judgmental, I hope that no one ever meets you for a whole hour and says such harsh things. Sounds kind of bitter.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

lava said:


> "They stoped here at my local bow shop to do some work on his cross bow and they were hunting about 3o miles away on a high fence pay to hunt place.
> You needed at the time to have a disability permit, but that has changed since then....
> And his son's seem to come off spoiled and arrogant


"


Wow! That is judgmental, I hope that no one ever meets you for a whole hour and says such harsh things. Sounds kind of bitter.[/QUOTE]







Yeah....and I kick my dog too.....


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

grnxlt said:


> "
> 
> 
> Wow! That is judgmental, I hope that no one ever meets you for a whole hour and says such harsh things. Sounds kind of bitter.








Yeah....and I kick my dog too.....[/QUOTE]

Haha! I punted the cat last week! High fenced hunting idiots!


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

I watch the show...Its o.k..but definetly not the worst there is. That award has to go to the Warrens!!!!Oh,I forgot about Wally Dallenback or whatever his name is.


----------



## lava (Oct 15, 2009)

grnxlt said:


> The same happened here in Pa.
> 
> They stoped here at my local bow shop to do some work on his cross bow and they were hunting about 3o miles away on a high fence pay to hunt place.
> You needed at the time to have a disability permit, but that has changed since then....
> And his son's seem to come off spoiled and arrogant





deerhuntinfool said:


> Yeah....and I kick my dog too.....


Haha! I punted the cat last week! High fenced hunting idiots![/QUOTE]

Well, you don't believe that the other hunting shows use high fences? lol! Because they all do! You know why? Because they are all required to have x amount of kills and x amount of shows each season or they would be NO hunting shows period. I like the old way of hunting but all of these shows are expected to meet the criteria given to them by their network. Maybe, you should try doing your own show, see how many people watch you, when there are tons of shows of you just sitting waiting...I bet 0. Americans like to have that instant gratification when they are watching tv or movies, they like that happy ending. I am sure they don't want to hunt there...You can tell that they love to hunt and it makes them happy....they do it because it is their passion but they do have to meet the criteria no matter what.


----------



## marzo91 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Not all high-fence hunters, by far!!*

Lava,

Without being too blunt, I must say, "you're wrong".

When it comes to high fence hunters, you claim, "they all do". That's not true in the least bit. There are MANY good hunting programs that consistently show successful fair-chase, fully wild animals being bagged by ethical means. As sportsmen, it's kinda our job to support the programs and sponsors of the ethical hunting shows. 

I like the fair-chase, non-fenced shows. I watch those shows and support their sponsors.

P.S. Enjoy Archery-Talk, it's AWESOME!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk Lava, another new recent joinee

:cheers:


----------



## wvmurf (Oct 20, 2008)

If idiots like Keith Warren, Roger Raglin, and the Fitzgeralds can have their own hunting show, what is one more going to hurt???


----------



## trkytrack2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Both the show and them suck.:thumbs_do


----------



## newbie75 (Dec 30, 2007)

i love wildgame nation, one of the funniest most entertaining shows out there...and that why i watch tv for entertainment


----------



## motoxophilite (Oct 13, 2009)

Heres the thing, these guys are doing a lil different tv show from the NORM so it may not be everyones cup of tea. When you say BAITING its all on video, where ever they are hunting, it is legal or they would of been put under arrest already dont you think? :beer:


----------



## mxkop (Aug 4, 2004)

If you don't care for it, don't watch it........I will NOT watch it!


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I try to watch the show, but I just can't stay interested the way the bounce around from one spot to the next. Let alone, it isn't near as funny to me as it is to them. They seem like nice enough guys and I could probably hang with them, but production leaves a little to be desired for my taste.


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

lzema said:


> Wadell is a sellout. He is a pretty face that sponsors want and he is cleaning up while the opportunities come. You can't blame him. He is not in the elite of true hunters anymore in my opinion........cmere deer? Pleeeeeease!


I think I read about you in the pro hunter elite diaries.. Thanks for stopping in a talking to the regular people including the sellouts like me. Do you even have to use a bow or gun to fill your tags? 
Hope to catch one of your seminars soon,
Michael Waddell


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

outback1 said:


> did you see the show when the wheel fell off there ragged truck? I was wondering why they were filming the truck at that time? I dont think that show won't be around very long.


its staged.....i watched one episode and it showed them driving around looking for a restaurant to eat at for 20 minutes real time. :thumbs_do i have the food network available to me if i feel the need.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bowtaritst said:


> I think I read about you in the pro hunter elite diaries.. Thanks for stopping in a talking to the regular people including the sellouts like me. Do you even have to use a bow or gun to fill your tags?
> Hope to catch one of your seminars soon,
> Michael Waddell




Lol... burned.


----------



## csschallanger (Dec 4, 2003)

aggiegoddess said:


> Give hima break he is a cajun


hey we aren't all like that i promise. heck i don't even own a pair of ****** titeies.:tongue:


----------



## 7mag_Jake (Sep 18, 2007)

*well*

Maybe no one likes them because they actually have fun. Looks like the monkey's out of the bottle on some of you guys feelings about people who like to get a little silly and have some fun. I know no one on here has ever *****ed about someone else killing a deer they have been hunting or found the spot; etc... ( Note my sarcasm). I seriously do like the show, reminds me of a family hunting and having fun; better than some of the memories I had hunting with my dad and now its better. So you guys get off the high horse, and watch the show or don't.


----------



## cbyzerman (Aug 20, 2007)

That show is great. And there is something you all need to understand, at one time or another every professional hunter including wadell has hunted over bait.


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

*find the tax payers money*

These guys are a discrace to a hunter I live in lousiania were they built there 33,000 acre high fence witch is against the law,they built fences around peoples properity so deer cant get on there properity any more.One man took it to court and won you can not fencse people land so they cant hunt there properity, they were told to take the fence down by the JUDGE they never did most off the polititians hunt out there so now you no the rest off the story we have 200 acers we can not hunt anymore because off these greedy idiots the out door chanel realey needs to look into this bunch a little closer all my close friends have quit watching the out door chanel because off that bunch we need a good reporter to come down and write a story on this there,s millions off dallars @ land that needs to be accounted for we have a lot off imformationon on this I took it to a senator he told me he would find the tax payers money and how it was spent I presured him for two months never got a answer we are talking about 87,000,000 dallars we need help people this was our money we have the right to no where it went and who all got it


----------



## MARTIN PHANTOM (Jun 10, 2009)

Bill is a MORON. Just my opinion.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowmeister (Jun 30, 2004)

Too many big mouths on this show!!!!


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

*To all the haters...*

Wow, this thread went downhill quick! I don't even have cable (much less outdoor channel) and have never seen the Wildgame show, but I've hung out with Bill and his sons on a few occassions. He has a very unusual personality--somewhat over the top. In a way he reminds me of Richard Branson. Still, I have no reason to disrespect the guy just because he is different from me. On the contrary, he is a wildly successful entrepreneur who genuinely loves his family and the outdoors. He worked hard for what he has, and I'm happy for the guy. He is living the dream that many of us share. :star:

Anybody who makes a judgement about someone based on what they see on TV has a very superficial view of life. I am sorry for you.


----------



## stringtown (Sep 3, 2008)

deerhuntinfool said:


> the dad acts like he's had one too many percocets in his lifetime... seems kinda spaced out at times.
> 
> i can't take watching them kill deer every show over bait piles either.


not making any personal attacks or judgments on the dad but he did seem this way on a turkey hunt they showed a few weeks back. flung down his crossbow and grabbed his shotgun. every time i think about it i start laughing. rest of the hunt was pretty funny too for the sons and quality of camera work. 

as far as judgment goes, if my dad and my family and close friends made a show i would hate to hear what you guys would say about it though i can guarantee none of it would be staged. hell, if someone followed us around w/ a hidden camera we would have some real hunting comedy quality type shows.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

I enjoy watching hunting shows with my son and when we sat down to watch this one, I was appalled. I dont believe that they are sending the right message to young people out there with a show like that. It definitely needs to be pulled from the listings.


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

Skewerer said:


> Wow, this thread went downhill quick! I don't even have cable (much less outdoor channel) and have never seen the Wildgame show, but I've hung out with Bill and his sons on a few occassions. He has a very unusual personality--somewhat over the top. In a way he reminds me of Richard Branson. Still, I have no reason to disrespect the guy just because he is different from me. On the contrary, he is a wildly successful entrepreneur who genuinely loves his family and the outdoors. He worked hard for what he has, and I'm happy for the guy. He is living the dream that many of us share. :star:
> 
> Anybody who makes a judgement about someone based on what they see on TV has a very superficial view of life. I am sorry for you.




he took every thing from my family because off power & money my grand kids lost there hunting rights because off his greed on land that been in our family for over a hundred years he treats people like crap


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

motoxophilite said:


> Heres the thing, these guys are doing a lil different tv show from the NORM so it may not be everyones cup of tea. When you say BAITING its all on video, where ever they are hunting, it is legal or they would of been put under arrest already dont you think? :beer:


ask lousiania game & fish if they found turkey baited inside there high fence & did nothing about it


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

7mag_Jake said:


> Maybe no one likes them because they actually have fun. Looks like the monkey's out of the bottle on some of you guys feelings about people who like to get a little silly and have some fun. I know no one on here has ever *****ed about someone else killing a deer they have been hunting or found the spot; etc... ( Note my sarcasm). I seriously do like the show, reminds me of a family hunting and having fun; better than some of the memories I had hunting with my dad and now its better. So you guys get off the high horse, and watch the show or don't.


they built there high fence on 33,000 acres then built fencse around private land owners properity so deer cant get on there land any more we lost 200 acres we cant hunt any more there are other family to good hard working people its hard to explain to your grand kids why this is allowed they think no body should hunt but them & there friends


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> I guess the reason Michael was on their show was because they "Wildlife Innovations/Flextone" are a sponser of his now so it was one of those "have to" things..
> I agree, I cant stand the show...They try to play off the whole Orange County Choppers bit with the dad throwing a fit all the time..It works for Paul Sr. on OCC because he's a beast and good at being an a-hole...It doesnt work for Bill Busbice cause I honestly dont think he even knows where he's at 80% of the time. I know when they had their old show I watched it a few times and had to stop, every episode they rolled up to the airport to get on THEIR private jet and flew to some ranch to hunt...It got old quick. That and all the video of them dumping bags of Acorn Rage and everything else they sell all over the woods every hunt.


I watched Mikel & some other hunters talk about our freedom & veterians were are high fenced off our properity that our family hunted over a hundred years Wydell & all the others hunt inside this fence Mikel my great grand paw sent 4 sons to war my uncle retired in the air force then went to work for the FBI my daddy fought in Corea MY cousin spent 6 years in the army we can not hunt our properity any more because off BILL fence they all said they did not fight to be done the way weve & other good people are beening done


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Lets get a few points straight here........

It is illegal to enclose property that does not belong to you without permission........so nobody fenced in your land.

Also, nobody stole land from you. Either you own your land, or somebody was gracious enough to allow you to hunt there at one time. Just because you are no longer allowed to use the land as you wish for free anymore does not mean somebody cheated you out of anything.

Typical thread here.........lots of disparaging comments about people, and made by people that do not even know them.

Kinda embarrassing actually.......


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

badddwithabow said:


> i think its hilarious..... you just have to realize thats probably just how they are.... they are probably not faking for the cameras...or puttin on a show they probably carry on like that all the time.... me and my uncles and such are kinda the same way....
> 
> and who cares if "he's had to many percocets in his day" now we gotta hold someone's past against them? Get a life if you don't like GET OFF YOU ARSE AND GO DO SOMETHING ELSE.... or atleast have the presence of mind to turn the channel....
> 
> ...


This guy built high fences around our land & other familes land so our kids cant hunt I will be posting pictures off deer that starved to death coyetes ran down there was no water they could not get away from the coyetes this what the out door channel is supporting


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

bonehed67 said:


> Seems to me like OCC goes huntin. Give my vote to Paul Sr.


that made me LMAO good lord if people knew the real story behind Pauly sr they would not give them a second glance at there show.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

garygetelk said:


> This guy built high fences around our land & other familes land so our kids cant hunt I will be posting pictures off deer that starved to death coyetes ran down there was no water they could not get away from the coyetes this what the out door channel is supporting


Just a tidbit of information for you, and freely offered........

The 1st amendment protects our freedom of speech......

The 1st amendment does NOT protect us from legal ramifications if that free speech is slanderous, libelous, or defamatory without being true.

In plain terms, unless you can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt what you have just posted......illegal enclosure of land, and state game law violations, you have just opened yourself up for a legal nightmare.

If you CAN prove it, why waste your time here talking about it? Why not do something about it?


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

big country said:


> just a tidbit of information for you, and freely offered........
> 
> The 1st amendment protects our freedom of speech......
> 
> ...



+1000


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Skewerer said:


> Wow, this thread went downhill quick! I don't even have cable (much less outdoor channel) and have never seen the Wildgame show, but I've hung out with Bill and his sons on a few occassions. He has a very unusual personality--somewhat over the top. In a way he reminds me of Richard Branson. Still, I have no reason to disrespect the guy just because he is different from me. On the contrary, he is a wildly successful entrepreneur who genuinely loves his family and the outdoors. He worked hard for what he has, and I'm happy for the guy. He is living the dream that many of us share. :star:
> 
> Anybody who makes a judgement about someone based on what they see on TV has a very superficial view of life. I am sorry for you.


I really have to disagree with you. They are representing thier business and hunting. You would really think he wouldn't be so obnoxious at times. That said I don't hate the show,nor is it my favorite.


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

deadly said:


> Did you see that Wild Game Innovations were given the "Vendor of the Year Award" by Gander Mountain for 2008? That is a pretty big award. They must be doing something right.


yea living it up with politians & sticking it to the working man


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

Big Country said:


> Lets get a few points straight here........
> 
> It is illegal to enclose property that does not belong to you without permission........so nobody fenced in your land.
> 
> ...


Just going by what was read in court by the lawyer who was hired by the man trying to get hit hunting rights back he was told to take the fencs down by a judge dont worry we dont have a chanse higher courts & money will win


----------



## garygetelk (Jul 2, 2010)

*Mr. Big country i owe ldwf & aplogy*

I do apologize to LDWF about a comment I made about turkey bating you can hunt turkey with in so many yards off bait these guys are spread thin they do a very good job, on the deal im talking about they did all they could


----------

